# Rice Cakes, good or evil??



## danchubbz (Oct 12, 2006)

I've recently read a journal that said that rice cakes are really bad for you.

I've always been under the impression they were a good part of a healthy diet and unfortunately been munching them down with my cottage cheese for quite some time!!!

Can someone clear this up for me?

Cheers.


----------



## Gordo (Oct 12, 2006)

they are low calorie but.....

depending on the rice used and the amylose (starch) content by themselves, they are high or high-medium GI and tend to be medium to high Glycemic Load (especially the candy coated ones....like butter toffee and caramel).

So it depends on what you have them with (because that affects the overall GI of the meal) and it depends if you are counting cals or not. Nutritionally they are pretty devoid of any health benefits other than they fill the space (and provide energy, since they have cals, but they don't fill you up really).

Possibly, not bad PWO, but angel food cake would elicit a better insulin response and not taste like cardboard .


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 12, 2006)

I eat organic rice cakes, generally about 30 cals each, the only reason I eat them is to have something to go with my cottage cheese.

What if I swapped them for a small sweet potato, bearing in mind my goal is to drop BF.

Thanks


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 12, 2006)

Most competitive BBers use rice cakes in their comp diet. 

Personally, I am not planning on giving them up.

I think the GI think is a bit of a fad diet, and when you eat carbs in combo with protein, it is going to change the GI value of most carbs from what I understand

x
x
x

T


----------



## Gordo (Oct 12, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> I eat organic rice cakes, generally about 30 cals each, the only reason I eat them is to have something to go with my cottage cheese.
> 
> What if I swapped them for a small sweet potato, bearing in mind my goal is to drop BF.
> 
> Thanks



Trial and error, I'm not saying they're necessarily bad, they're definitely NOT evil (mini-doughnuts sprinkled in cinnamon....those are EVIL  )

SO long as you are counting cals, they're okay. You're having it with a protein which is going to change the values of the meal quite a bit. As mentioned, they're part of many competative bodybuilder diets, so, if you are gettting the result you want, no harm, no foul


----------

